# Butter fingers



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 06:29:30 -0000*
Re: my last post. "Don and Ian, too", should, of course, have read "Don and 
Derrick, too". Sorry for the goof - it‘s important to give credit where 
credit is due, n‘est-ce pas?
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

